# No yodeling in the New York subway



## CHamilton (Apr 18, 2012)

No yodeling in the New York subway



> To promote their flights to Switzerland from JFK and Newark Liberty Airport, Switzerland Tourism and Swiss International Air Lines (SWISS) have transformed a subway shuttle train into a Swiss journey by putting Swiss imagery on the inside and the outside of an S shuttle car running between New York City’s Grand Central Station and Times Square.
> 
> That’s the shortest regular service in the New York subway system, by the way, traveling 0.8 miles in one minute.


----------



## jis (Apr 18, 2012)

Neat stuff.

Although I do doubt that the S service actually covers the entire 0.8 miles in 1 minute. That would be a phenomenal average speed for anything on the NYC subway!


----------



## fairviewroad (Apr 18, 2012)

jis said:


> Neat stuff.
> 
> Although I do doubt that the S service actually covers the entire 0.8 miles in 1 minute. That would be a phenomenal average speed for anything on the NYC subway!


Maybe an AU member in NYC can go time it for us. :lol:


----------



## AlanB (Apr 18, 2012)

The ride is probably closer to 2 minutes and the distance is probably about half of what they're reporting, coming in at around 0.45 miles.

The shuttle doesn't actually get all the way to Grand Central while in normal operation, stopping short of GCT just shy of Vanderbilt Avenue, in between Vanderbilt & Madison Ave's.


----------

